# Ist es so schwer...



## WINDoSt (14. November 2008)

Die meisten Leute scheinen ohne MobMap, QuestHelper oder ähnliches vollkommen aufgeschmissen zu sein, da sie offenbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.
Als Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal den Todesritter-Quest, bei dem man so einen Kessel aufbauen muss indem man eine Kette, einen Kessel und 10 Schädel besorgt. In dem Quest steht drin:
"Direkt hinter dem Tor von Neu-Avalon befindet sich das Gasthaus. Dort sollt Ihr mir einen leeren Kessel stehlen. Geht dann anschließend zur Schmiede, die sich auch gleich in der Nähe des Tores befindet, und besorgt mir eine Eisenkette."
Man kommt also in diese Stadt rein, und direkt hinter dem Eingangstor stehen das Gasthaus und die Schmiede. Die Schmiede musste man vorher sogar mit diesem Auge ausspionieren. Und trotzdem kommt jede Minute im Allgemeinchat die Frage "Wo finde ich die Kette????????"

Haben alle vergessen, dass man die Quests auch ohne fremde Hilfe, nur mit dem Questtext als Hinweis lösen soll?


----------



## Gerbalin (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Fullquote gelöscht




Nee das findet keiner zu schwer, sie sind eben einfach zu faul. Ich hab das gestern auch den ganzen Tag beobachtet. Die Leute sind zu faul weil schnell /1 fragen und Antwort bekommen dauert meist net so lange wie lesen + Karte schaun


----------



## Viorel (14. November 2008)

Aber echt. Und selbst wenn... Wayne?


----------



## Lari (14. November 2008)

Für einen Großteil der Spieler ist das LEveln lästig. Also möchten sie es auch so schnell wie möglich hinter sich haben.
Ich habe auch Questhelper an, aber auch nur, weil ich gerade erst angefangen habe und möglichst schnell aufschließen will. Mit Glück findet man im unteren Levelbereich mal Gruppen für die kleinen Instanzen, und nebenher wird eben schnell gequestet.
Man kann sich jetzt darüber aufregen, die bessere Lösung ist allerdings einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinquisitor (14. November 2008)

/sign @TE

Sowohl in den Startgebieten auf Northrend wie auch im Todesritter Startgebiet - es bleibt einem nichts anderes über, als Chan Allgemein auszustellen - und selbst das hilft nicht wirklich, da diese Honks mit ihren Fragen auch einfach mit /s anfangen rumzuspammen. 

Spass macht sowas nicht, und es gibt dann schon Momente, wo man AddOns wie QHelper dafür verflucht, dass sie den Leuten bisher den Ars.. hinterhergetragen haben.

Dinq


----------



## DarthBana (14. November 2008)

joa nervt auch ganzschön wenn immer irgendjemand nervt. die leute haben einfach keine geduld, da wird kurz gekuckt und findet mans nich nach 2min wird rum gefamed need hilfe suche dies und jenes, musste gestern schon chat zu machen weil mir das rumgejammer im chat auf die nerven ging.


----------



## Timdertaylor (14. November 2008)

ich muss dir leider recht geben das die meisten einfach nicht verstehen können was die da lesen!
als ich gestern zum 100. mal die frage gelesen wo der, wo die oder jene sind? habe ich einfach mal gefragt ob es den so schwer ist nen quest zu lesen! und was bekomme ich für antworten? nur bla bla bla von wegen wenn es mir net gefällt soll ich doch den allgemeinchannel austellen und werde beleidugt!

können die leute nicht einfach ihre quests durchlesen und die story dahinter genissen? alle wollen sie immer nur zack zack zack leveln und nehem ihre ollen quests nur schnell an ohne zu lesen um danach direkt den allgemein channel zu zuspamen. und warten dann lieber auf ne antwort.
nur mal so als tipp! das spiel ist ab 12 JAHREN erlaubt und die Quests sind alle auch dafür ausgelegt das es ein 12 jähriger versteht!

also viel spass denen die ihre quests lesen und spass daran haben die neue welt zu "entdecken"

mfg
Tim


----------



## Galain (14. November 2008)

Zu diesem Addonstart hab ich das gleiche gemacht wie zum letzten ... Allgemein Kanal ausgeblendet .. Hoffentlich ist das bei den ganzen Wer, Was, Wie, Wo Fragern net im richtigen Leben auch so. Dann tun se mir sehr leid ...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (14. November 2008)

irgent wie ist es schon lächerlich ich hab mir auch ein dk gemacht der ist lvl 60 jetzt hab alle quest alleine gemacht die quest ziele sind eigentlich genau erklärt  ich weis nicht wo das prob ist  mann muss ja nicht einmal sooooo viel lesen


----------



## Technocrat (14. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Für einen Großteil der Spieler ist das LEveln lästig.



Dann sind sie aber definitiv im falschen Spiel. Ich meine, was macht man denn im Maxlevel? Immer wieder dieselben 10 Instanzen + posen? Denn wer zu dumm ist den Questtext zu lesen wird ja in den BGs abgefarmt...


----------



## Nisbo (14. November 2008)

Und ich habe festgestellt das die Leute nicht tolerant sind, das ganze ist ein Gruppenspiel und wenn man was fragt dann ist das vollkommen OK, dafür ist /1 ja u.a. auch gedacht. Wem das stört abschalten oder einfach nichts sagen, wenn man nach 10 Minuten suchen einen Punkt nicht gefunden hat und mal nachfragt dann finde ich das eine Frechheit das man da angemault wird. Es tun immer alle so erwahsen aber in dem Punkt kommt dann nur "AA" raus und das natürlich noch im feinsten "Gossen-Deutsch"


----------



## Sandru (14. November 2008)

kann ich auch voll bestätigen

die meissten sind wirklich so faul zum lesen, so schnell wie möglich auf 80 kommen,und dann rumjammern
kein content usw.

bei solch Fragen gibts von mir auch keine Antwort bzw. auch gleich mal ein ignore
oder wie oben schon gesagt einfach /1 ausschalten.

Und wenn Leuten das leveln ankotzt, sollten sie sich ein anderes Genre an Spielen zulegen,weil hier 
gehört es nun mal mit dazu.


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Dabei macht genau das Atmosphäre. Die Geschichten lesen. Verstehen. Mitfühlen. Losziehen. Aufgabe lösen.

Wenn ich wie ein Depp durch die Gegend renne und die ganze Zeit nur nach blinkenden Gegenständen suche, dann ist mir klar das questen kein Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (14. November 2008)

also ich gebs zu bin auch zu faul zum lesen, und wenn aber mal die Quest net mit dem Addon angezeigt wird les ich mir halt schon schnell die Quest durch. 
Aber meistens sind die quests eh in der nähe des Questgebers.

Also ich las die Leute mal ruhig rum heulen wenn sie was net finden.
Hab zwar schon die eine od andere Quest gehabt wo man zu nem Ort gehen sollte aber net beschrieben wurde wo der ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;

Aber trotztem noch viel spass beim Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!


----------



## Steve Coal (14. November 2008)

Ich hab den Allgemeinchannel mittlerweile abgeschaltet. Dieses faulen idioten die entweder nicht lesen können oder nicht wollen sind mir gestern so auf den Sack gegangen.....
Man konnte schon gar nicht mehr im Chat lesen wenn irgendwas passiert ist was einen selber betrifft (irgendwelche Statusmeldungen) denn das ist alles so schnell nach oben gerauscht....
Ausserdem hats mich einfach aufgeregt. 
Da sind die Leute echt nicht fähig nur ein mal den Questtext zu lesen. Ich frag mich manchmal wie die überhaupt auf lvl 70 gekommen sind!


----------



## Lurka (14. November 2008)

Naja mich nervt sowas auch aber was hat man erwartet? Überall heissts nur noch "so schnell wie möglich auf 80", und das wird auch noch Massiv gehyped z.B. durch den einen Archivement Titel, hier liest man was drüber das Athene (oder so) beim Level Rushen gebannt wurde, das dieser und jener ganz knapp der erste 80er war nach 13 Stunden, Gilden werden in den Himmel gehoben weil sie als erstes Boss X besiegt haben usw.
Wundern darf man sich da wirklich nicht, Teilweise ist man selbst mit dran Schuld.

Das einfachste ist immernoch Allgemein Channel ausschalten, /afk flaggen, und auch die /s Spammerei hartnäckig ignorieren. Das selbe wie bei Trollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT:

Dafür lob ich mir HdRO. Keine dämlichen Add-Ons, man muss die Questtexte lesen um zu wissen was los ist, das hält auch schonmal ein gewissen Klientel von dem Spiel fern.


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Und ich habe festgestellt das die Leute nicht tolerant sind, das ganze ist ein Gruppenspiel und wenn man was fragt dann ist das vollkommen OK, dafür ist /1 ja u.a. auch gedacht. Wem das stört abschalten oder einfach nichts sagen, wenn man nach 10 Minuten suchen einen Punkt nicht gefunden hat und mal nachfragt dann finde ich das eine Frechheit das man da angemault wird. Es tun immer alle so erwahsen aber in dem Punkt kommt dann nur "AA" raus und das natürlich noch im feinsten "Gossen-Deutsch"


Man muss schom unterscheiden zwischen Leuten die einfach zu faul sind etwas zu lesen und denen, die etwas wirklich selbst versucht aber nicht gefunden/geschafft haben.

Wenn die Antwort im Questtext steht, dann würd ich die Frage entweder ignorieren oder "Questlog lesen" antworten, ansonsten ist Hilfestellung meinerseits zu erwarten, sofern ich damit dienen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (14. November 2008)

Allgemeinchannel aus, dann haste deine Ruhe. Haben wir gestern im DK-Gebiet auch gemacht.

So Long


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2008)

Seit WoW Release ist das so. Gewöhn dich dran.

Wie deutlich oder undeutlich der Questtest dabei formuliert ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.

Was du mal testen kannst ist folgendes. Antworte sojemandem mal per whisper.

der Erfolg ist folgender:

1) du hast ne gute Chance, dass er dich in eine Gruppe einlädt damit du ihn entweder genau zu der Stelle führst wo das Quest-Item ist oder ihn bei den nächsten Quests hilfst

2) er wird dich ab jetzt im 5 Minutentakt anwhispern mit weiteren Fragen

klappt ziemlich zuverlässig. Wow ist ein prima Studienort für Verhaltensforscher


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Naja mich nervt sowas auch aber was hat man erwartet? Überall heissts nur noch "so schnell wie möglich auf 80", und das wird auch noch Massiv gehyped z.B. durch den einen Archivement Titel, hier liest man was drüber das Athene (oder so) beim Level Rushen gebannt wurde, das dieser und jener ganz knapp der erste 80er war nach 13 Stunden, Gilden werden in den Himmel gehoben weil sie als erstes Boss X besiegt haben usw.
> Wundern darf man sich da wirklich nicht, Teilweise ist man selbst mit dran Schuld.
> 
> Das einfachste ist immernoch Allgemein Channel ausschalten, /afk flaggen, und auch die /s Spammerei hartnäckig ignorieren. Das selbe wie bei Trollen.
> ...


Muss ich zustimmen. In LOTRO bei weitem nicht so nervig wie hier. Muss an der Community liegen

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich ob manche faul oder einfach nur zu dumm sind. Sicherlich gibts mal Quests die verzwickt sind. Meistens wird aber bei den einfachsten Quests gefragt, die man durch lesen im Schlaf lösen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (14. November 2008)

Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ schrieb:


> also ich gebs zu bin auch zu faul zum lesen, und wenn aber mal die Quest net mit dem Addon angezeigt wird les ich mir halt schon schnell die Quest durch.
> Aber meistens sind die quests eh in der nähe des Questgebers.
> 
> Also ich las die Leute mal ruhig rum heulen wenn sie was net finden.
> ...




Alter...Deine Chars heißen nicht wirklich so, oder??


----------



## Bombadil (14. November 2008)

Mich Nervt das auch das game isn mmo da muss man halt q machen 
Gibt aber ne einfache lösung die nennt sich /leave allgemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Teo


----------



## Them Bones (14. November 2008)

Das kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich persoenlich bin auch nicht so der Quest Freak aber man wird noch frueh genug level 80, also warum sich stressen und von einer Quest zur naechsten hetzen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persoenlich hab das Addon noch nicht aber ich weiss schon jetzt ganz genau, dass wenn ich in Nordend ankomme, mir erst mal alles in Ruhe anschauen werde und das Addon genießen!!! werde.


----------



## Primus Pilus (14. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Seit WoW Release ist das so. Gewöhn dich dran.
> 
> Wie deutlich oder undeutlich der Questtest dabei formuliert ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie DAS mal wieder stimmt... selbst schon x mal erlebt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Alien123 (14. November 2008)

Anfangs habe ich einige Fragen beantwortet, später wurde mir das dann aber zu blöd. Allein wenn ich im allgemein chat lese "Questitem *fusselbirne* findet ihr in der Schmiede, coords *blablub*" und 3 Zeilen direkt darunter "wo finde ich Questitem *Fusselbirne*".

Wenn man n Wisper mit einer Frage bekommt ist es ganz gefährlich. Einfach nich drauf antworten weil diese Person dich daraufhin immer öfters was fragen wird.


----------



## Imanewbie (14. November 2008)

Ich findes es toll wie sich die Leute mal wieder aufregen können.

Wenn es euch nicht passt das Menschen nach Quests fragen dann schaltets einfach den Allgemeinen Channel aus und fertig.

Es war schon immer so das manche die Texte nicht verstanden haben oder einfach zu faul waren zum lesen. 

Da finde ich es viel schlimmer wenn einer nach ner Quest fragt und 20 Leute ihn dann im Chat zuflamen.

Is genaus wie hier im Forum ^^


----------



## Livak (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute scheinen ohne MobMap, QuestHelper oder ähnliches vollkommen aufgeschmissen zu sein, da sie offenbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.
> Als Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal den Todesritter-Quest, bei dem man so einen Kessel aufbauen muss indem man eine Kette, einen Kessel und 10 Schädel besorgt. In dem Quest steht drin:
> "Direkt hinter dem Tor von Neu-Avalon befindet sich das Gasthaus. Dort sollt Ihr mir einen leeren Kessel stehlen. Geht dann anschließend zur Schmiede, die sich auch gleich in der Nähe des Tores befindet, und besorgt mir eine Eisenkette."
> Man kommt also in diese Stadt rein, und direkt hinter dem Eingangstor stehen das Gasthaus und die Schmiede. Die Schmiede musste man vorher sogar mit diesem Auge ausspionieren. Und trotzdem kommt jede Minute im Allgemeinchat die Frage "Wo finde ich die Kette????????"
> ...




Bin völlig deiner Meinung, mir ist es auch schon sehr negativ aufgefallen, dass ein Großteil der Leute einfach zu faul ist ihr Questlog zu lesen.
Und jetzt mal an alle die in Allgemeinchats immer die kleinste und einfachste Frage stellen ohne richtig weiter nachzuschauen:"Wenn ihr zu faul seid euer Questlog ordentlich durchzulesen dann habt ihr es nicht verdient WoW zu spielen, denn es ist immer noch ein ROLLEN-Spiel und somit sollte man bitteschön doch wenigstens ETWAS Ahnung von der Story haben.
Hoffe dass ich einige dazu bewegen konnte endlich mal dem eigentlichen Inhalt des Spiels zu folgen und andere Spieler nicht mehr mit ihren wirklich nervenden und egoistischen Fragen den Spielspaß zu verderben.

MfG Livak


----------



## Lurka (14. November 2008)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Is genaus wie hier im Forum ^^



Das ist nicht nur im Spiel oder im Forum so. So gehts Dir überall ->Dumme Frage, Dumme Antwort.
Mal umgekehrt: Wenn es Dich so sehr nervt die Questtexte zu lesen, dann schalt doch einfach das Spiel ab.

Das schlimme ist nur: Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich gern, es ist immer ein anderer Knallkopf da der Antwortet, so hörts nie auf.

Wundern tu ich mich aber schon lange nicht mehr. Spätestens nachdem ich im Channel lesen durfte: "Wo liegt denn Nord-Ost?"


----------



## Dranay (14. November 2008)

Mir gehn diese Leute auch gewaltig auf den Sack. Ich mein, es ist ja ok mal nachzufragen, wie geht dies oder wo finde ich das. Aber doch nicht die GAAAANZE Zeit über...

Das Selbe war auch gestern abend bei einem aus meiner Gilde "ich macht jetzt nen DK"... ja, kauf war er 3 Minuten mit dem online, geht er mir den ganzen Abend tierisch auf den Geist mit seiner dummen Fragerei.

Ich hab selber noch nie nen DK gespielt und zudum über 2 Monate kein WoW mehr und ich hab auch alles ganz allein geschafft und herausgefunden (ok, bis auf das, wie man nen Ghul beschwört - da hab ich mich auch sau dumm angestellt und die Geschichte mit den Runenschmieden, wenn man den Flicker oder wie das Fieh heißt besiegt hat - da wollten die Schmieden nicht funktionieren).

Früher hatte ich echt mal ne Zeit, in der ich vorallem Neuen sehr gern geholfen hatte. Mach ich auch heute noch abunzu, aber es geht einem sehr auf die Nerven, wenn man echt mekrt, dass die Leute nicht selber denken wollen oder es selber herausfinden wollen. Selbiges ist es auch bei den Instanzen "Ziehste mich hier" "ziehste mich da" bla, is ja gut und schön, aber wenn ich die von 1-50 durch Inis ziehe, dann sind sie nachher zu schlecht für ne Gruppe, weil sie kein Peil haben wies geht...

Also Leute, guckt einfach mal öfter ins Questlog und strengt euren Grips an, ihr wollt doch sonst immer die tollsten und schlausten und ubercoolsten sein...


----------



## Reollyn (14. November 2008)

das geile ist man muss ja nicht hardcore leveln, es gibt ja auch noch ne realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds nur so geil wenn sich leute wegen sowas aufregen.jeder hat seine spielweise und so wird es auch immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mess with the best, die like the rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peace


----------



## Lurka (14. November 2008)

Reollyn schrieb:


> mess with the best, die like the rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



The best who can not read.
Auf den Untergang!


----------



## _dracool_ (14. November 2008)

aber was gestern in den anfangsgebieten abging war echt die hölle,da kommt einer mit dem zeppelin im hafen der vergeltung oder wie der heisst an und spammt erst mal den allgemein chat voll wo denn der hafen sei.aber was noch übler war ,ich hab aus spass mal nen dk erstellt und 5 min oder so gezockt da whispert mich einer an wo ich das tolle schwert her hätte,also da is mir doch fast ne ader geplatzt.glaub ohne addon´s wie mobmap oder so würden die immer noch auf lvl13 im brachland rumrennen


----------



## Stonewhip (14. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Seit WoW Release ist das so. Gewöhn dich dran.


Ich will mich aber nicht an die steigende, geistige Degeneration und Faulheit gewöhnen. Ich habe keine Lust einen Chatkanal ausblenden zu müssen, weil eine Minderheit meint, mit Penetranz mein Spiel stören zu müssen und bei "Nicht-Antworten" auch noch pampig herumflamt (im harmlosesten Fall wird ja "nur" der gesammte Chatkanal als "nicht hilfbereit" tituliert).

MIT dem Strom schwimmen nur Fische. Und die stinken.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wow ist ein prima Studienort für Verhaltensforscher


Wenn Du wüßtest, wie recht Du hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (14. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur im Spiel oder im Forum so. So gehts Dir überall ->Dumme Frage, Dumme Antwort.
> Mal umgekehrt: Wenn es Dich so sehr nervt die Questtexte zu lesen, dann schalt doch einfach das Spiel ab.
> 
> Das schlimme ist nur: Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich gern, es ist immer ein anderer Knallkopf da der Antwortet, so hörts nie auf.
> ...




Sry hab vergessen das du alles kennst und mir in 2sek die 500 Nachkommerstelle von Pi berechnen kannst. Wenn es Leute gibt welche die Quest nicht verstehen, dann sollte man ihnen helfen und nicht zuflamen, aber das kann man anscheinend von dir nicht erwarten.

Was glaubst du wie lange ich zugeflamed wurde weil ich mein Pferd nicht gefunden habe obwohl ich die Quest gemacht habe. Das hilft mir wann wirklich sehr. Erst der 20 hat dann gesagt drück mal strg c und dann siehst es.


----------



## _dracool_ (14. November 2008)

helfen is ja schön und gut aber manche leute übertreiben es echt ein wenig


----------



## snif07 (14. November 2008)

ich war gestern auch mal kurz in Nordend, ist echt krass... im /1 gabs nur fragen "wo finde ich XY" 

Wie schon jemand schrieb: Die Leute sind einfach zu faul zum lesen


----------



## Knallfix (14. November 2008)

nach bc war es imo schlimmer.
aber diese 10 ? hinter jedem satz sind so dermaßen nervig. 
loook at meeeee i r important halp!!!!!!!!

oder die frage nach den lehrern für die berufe, die kann man nicht verfehlen und doch -.-
schlimm xD


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Es geht hier nicht um berechtigte Fragen. Die Quests waren ja noch recht frisch und ich weiß noch genau was drinstand und wenn dann Fragen kommen "Wo ist das? Wo ist dies? Wo ist der?" obwohl ich genau was das das unmißverständlich in der Quest steht dann regt mich sowas auf.


----------



## RadioEriwan (14. November 2008)

Ganz einfache Lösung, einfach die Checkbox für die schnelle Questtextanzeige wieder aus der Interface-Config entfernen.
Schön langsame Questtextanzeige wie zum Release in 02/2005...


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Leider wird man die Leute nicht ändern, auch mit so nem Thread nicht ... wenn sie schon keine Questtexte lesen können, denkste sie lesen im Forum? (Außer in selbsterstellten Threads ala "Wo finde ich xyz?")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber gestern wars schon echt krank. ch helfe ja gern bei Fragen, aber irgendwann war der Punkt erreicht, wo die These "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen" definitiv widerlegt war ...

Beispiel Glockenturmquest:
1. Wo ist das Rathaus? 
Ist bei 3 Gebäuden schon schwer zu sehen ... es könnte ja evl. das größte Gebäude sein ... das mit nem Glockenturm? Aber gut, kann man übersehen ... drücken wir ein Auge zu ...
2. Wo ist die Glocke? 
Hmm, wahrscheinlich im ... Keller? OMG ... 
3. Wie schlage ich die Glocke? 
Da wars echt aus ... ich mein, wie wenig benutzen die Leute ihr Hirn? Oder sind die schon so sehr in der Spielwelt drin, dass sie noch nie gesehen haben, wie sowas geht? Allgemeinbildung ade? Mal davon abgesehen, dass das Seil dank Blizzard ja deppenfreundlich glitzerte ....


Hilft nur noch ignorieren, stimmt schon. *seufz*


----------



## Sonbenji (14. November 2008)

Das ganze wär ja eigendlich gar nicht so schlimm wenn die Fragen nicht nur durch pure Faulheit nicht beantwortet werden können, tragisch wirds wenn man dann nicht mal die Frage richtig formulieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am schluss kommen Sachen wie "Wo sind die Vrykul???" dabei raus...


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Schade um die, die dann wirklich einmal Probleme haben. Das regt mich ja so auf.


----------



## N00blike (14. November 2008)

ohja was da im moment abgeht ist echt schlimm.... nach jeder q wird gefragt.... das lustige ist ja die fragen man gibt ne antwort udn ein paar min später nervt der dich mit der folge q!? ich meine wenn man mal ein teil nicht direkt findet ok aber bei jeder q? wozu spiel ich dann überhaupt wenn ich am liebsten eh durchgezogen werden will? Und das beste ist in 90% der fälle steht der genaue ort im questtext drinnen und man kann ihn dann so gut wie garnicht verfehlen...


----------



## riggedi (14. November 2008)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich dem TE zu, aber die Grenzen sind ja fliessend:
Sicher ist es nervig, wenn Fragen gestellt werden, die unmittelbar aus dem Questtext beantwortet werden könnten. Die Qualität dieser Frage lässt sich u.a. aus der Anzahl der danach geschriebenen Fragezeichen ermessen. Wo bei weniger = mehr ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andererseits ist es natürlich absolut legitim auch mal den /1 Channel zu benutzen, wenn man nicht gerade einer Gilde angehört, die sich da im besten Falle unterstützen sollte.

Riggedi


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> Dabei macht genau das Atmosphäre. Die Geschichten lesen. Verstehen. Mitfühlen. Losziehen. Aufgabe lösen.



genau so siehts aus - jetzt hat man erstmal wieder zeit und gelegenheit gemütlich zu questen bevor es einem dann in ein paar wochen in die ini´s, raid´s & bg´s verschlägt 

jedem das sein aber mir bringt es nix stur durch die lvl zu jagen und in rekordzeit auf lvl 80 zu kommen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. November 2008)

Sich darüber aufzuregen ist so Sinnlos, wie sich übers Wetter zu ärgern.

Die Spieler sind gefühlte 30 Sekunden im neuen Startgebiet und es kommt:
"Wo ist der Erste Hilfe Lehrer ?"
"Wo ist der Kräuterkunde Lehrer ? "
usw.

Mein Gott, für diese Vollhorsts hat Blizz extra in die Minimap das "Finde die Lehrer" eingebaut.
Aber noch nicht mal das kriegen die hin.

*Suchen ? Oh, mein Gott. Ist das das mit dem Augen und Gehirn aktivieren ? Blos nicht.*

Ich habe das Gefühl, 20 % der Spieler sind sowas von Scheißefaul, -blöd und was weiß ich, dass 
es echt nicht mehr geht.

Es geht nur noch um schnell Level 80 werden, bloss keine Pause, Erz und Kräuter werden Gnadenlos
geklaut (man selbst kämpft mit dem Mob neben dem Erz - warum bloss - und die hacken fröhlich drauf los)
der Questmob wird lieber 5 mal einzeln gekillt (AE, Weihe, Pet auf Aggro) als das auch nur einer auf die
Idee kommt eine Gruppe zu machen...

Kurz, nichts hat sich geändert und wird sich auch nie.

Ach ja, noch ein "Volkssport" mit dem - möglichst Elekk - Mount *AUF* dem NPC stehen - gaaannnzz toll. 1111elf


----------



## Inaigun (14. November 2008)

Gestern hat sich echt offenbart wie unfähig und kurz gesagt blöd einige WoW Spieler sind.


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Obwohl man gerechterweise sagen muss... alte Spieler die erst jetzt wiedergekommen sind kennen die "Lehrersuche" in der Karte nicht. Ich kenne jemanden der fieberhaft nach Wachen gesucht hat, die ihm den Weg erklären.

Er kannte die Möglichkeit gar nicht.


----------



## grünhaupt (14. November 2008)

moin,

nun stelle ich mir die Frage:   Wer ist "dümmer"?? Die Leute, die zu faul sind um zu suchen, oder die Leute, die gleich antworten und somit passiv diese "Lesefaulheit" unterstützen/fördern.


Ich persönlich finde die Antworten mit dem Verweis auf den Questtext am besten. Egal, wie der Tipp rüberkommt. Ein kleiner Tritt in den A.... wertesten schadet nicht.

mfg Grüni

uebrigens: das ist meine Meinung. Dennoch gebe ich in Ingame Tipps in einer freundlichen und neutralen Weise. Ich sehe auch oft vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht mehr.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Die Qualität dieser Frage lässt sich u.a. aus der Anzahl der danach geschriebenen Fragezeichen ermessen. Wo bei weniger = mehr ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (14. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> Obwohl man gerechterweise sagen muss... alte Spieler die erst jetzt wiedergekommen sind kennen die "Lehrersuche" in der Karte nicht. Ich kenne jemanden der fieberhaft nach Wachen gesucht hat, die ihm den Weg erklären.
> 
> Er kannte die Möglichkeit gar nicht.



Grüße,

um solche Leute geht es ja gar nicht... da hillft man ja gerne.

Nervig sind Leute, die bei einer Questbeschreibung a la "Wir haben Angst, Wölfe bedrohen unser Dorf. Sie kommen immer aus dem Wald im Norden. Könnt ihr bitte zum Waldrand gehen uns 5 Wölfe töten?" fragen "Wo finde ich die Wölfe?" - "Wo ist Norden?" ...  Wobei dann meist der Waldrand geschätzte 5 Meter vom Dorf entfernt ist und einem der erste Wolf schon in den Hintern beißt während man mit dem Questgeber spricht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS nervt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Pimus Pilus


----------



## Ellrock (14. November 2008)

Valleri schrieb:


> Obwohl man gerechterweise sagen muss... alte Spieler die erst jetzt wiedergekommen sind kennen die "Lehrersuche" in der Karte nicht. Ich kenne jemanden der fieberhaft nach Wachen gesucht hat, die ihm den Weg erklären.
> 
> Er kannte die Möglichkeit gar nicht.




Gehört das nicht zum Krankheitsbild dazu : Niemals Hilfe oder Handbuch verwenden , niemals sich die Bedienungsoberfläche ansehen und mit der Maus darüber gehen.


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Ja kann sein. Obwohl ich in meinem Leben auch noch kein Handbuch gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest dachte er das sich nicht so viel verändert hätte und er hat ja schon gespielt. War wahrscheinlich Gewohnheit, da er früher immer die Wachen gefragt hat.


----------



## Cholan (14. November 2008)

Gerade heute las ich in der Zeitung, dass 1/4 aller Hauptschulabsolventen nur UNTER Grundschulniveau rechnen können - von daher wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Gut das man keine Mathematik in WoW braucht. Obwohl. Jetzt weiß ich warum der Markt teilweise nicht funktionieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (14. November 2008)

Tja, das sind dann die Kandidaten, die morgens aufwachen und sich wundern, warum die Schlafanzughose klebt. Armes Deutschland


----------



## Angelsilver (14. November 2008)

die herumfragerei im allgemeinen haben mich anfangs genervt ,mach mir jetzt eher nen spaß draus wenn so fragen kommen wie,

A:Wo sind die Kreuzfahrer
B:Auf ner Kreuzfahrt,mit nem Kreuzfahrtschiff

oder

A:wo muß ich die dumme Q abgeben
Bort wo du die dumme Q angenommen hast

oder

A: wo find ich das $/$/)! Schwert
B: in dem du den §$&(§/  , Qlog liest^^

oder 

A:was muß ich machen bei .....
B: 2 stunden still stehen und auf keinen fall bewegen oder irgendwas schreiben^^



am besten man macht sich ein makro mit Questlog lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was mich mehr stört das  anflüstern wie wo ist das  usw.
bzw die ganzen grp einladungen von irgendjemand ohne vorher angesprochen zu werden,


mfg Angelsilver


----------



## Sketty (14. November 2008)

Ich habe als totaler Anfänger bis Heute ohne Zusatz-Addons oder wie die alle zum Questhelfen heißen, gequestet. Da ich mich mit diesen Dingen eh nicht auskenne. Bin jetzt lvl 50, habe erst ab Level 35 angefangen hier bei Buffed beim Questguide mal nachzusehen, wo auf der Karte das Ziel ist. Da etliche Ziele dann ja in ganz anderen Welten sind, wo ich vorher noch nie war, da bringen dann einige Beschreibungen in den Quests nicht so viel. Aber im großen, queste ich allein und ohne Hilfe, so entdecke ich, lege die Karten frei und und und. Das ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung.


----------



## Shaniya (14. November 2008)

Eigentlich kann ich sowas ja ganz gut ignorieren, sei es der Handels-Spam-channel oder der BG-Flame-Channel, ich überles es halt oder gar nicht... 

Aber gestern ist mir das auch ein wenig auf die Nerven gegangen, das im 1min.-Takt immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt wurden die eindeutig aus dem Questtext hervorgingen ODER im schlimmsten Fall ist man einfach der Masse hinterher, bei den "Ballungsgebieten" gabs auch automatisch eine Quest zu erfüllen...


----------



## Toamar (14. November 2008)

Mobmap funktioniert zum gröten teil ja schon wieder, da alle schön mobmap im hintergrund haben laufen lassen ^^


----------



## Heydu (14. November 2008)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> /sign @TE
> 
> Sowohl in den Startgebieten auf Northrend wie auch im Todesritter Startgebiet - es bleibt einem nichts anderes über, als Chan Allgemein auszustellen - und selbst das hilft nicht wirklich, da diese Honks mit ihren Fragen auch einfach mit /s anfangen rumzuspammen.
> 
> ...



ja, das musste ich auch
Der chat ging schneller als im /2 channel in SW hoch. Ich musste den auch abstellen, weil die leute einfach so faul waren, die Q-texte zu lesen. Man muss wirklich nicht viel lesen, denn:

1. Hier steht, was gemacht wird

2. Hier steht, wo was gefunden wird

3. Hier sind die Zusatzsachen drin

also, alles was man machen muss, ist, Text 2. zu lesen, und evtl. 3. überfliegen und mal 1. schnell durchlesen. das wars!!!!!
was ist daran so schwer, eine q immer so erledigen zu können? -.-

Ich muss sagen, die DK Questreihe ist derbe geil^^ einfach der Hammer!!!
ich fands unglaublich spannend, schade, dass ich sie schon fertig hab. Einfach super von Blizz ^.^


----------



## Andanwehn (14. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wundern tu ich mich aber schon lange nicht mehr. Spätestens nachdem ich im Channel lesen durfte: "Wo liegt denn Nord-Ost?"



Ja das ist echt so ne Sache. Gestern installiert, gepatcht, Eingeloggt:

Keine Sek. drin schon geht es los:
"Ey, sry aber woisn hier in SW das Boot nach Nordend????"
.....
"Im Hafen, vielleicht...?"

Und ab weiter zur Vallianz-Feste. Toll hier stehen gefühlte 1000 Evolutionsbremsen aufgemountet auf dem Greifenmeister...

Und nahtlos ein /w: "Hi, weisst du wos nach Norden geht?" Sorry, no comment....

Was soll man machen? Blizz Acc Server hacken und den Leuten RL Verstand einprügeln? ein Inteligenztest als Zugangsbeschränkung?
Ich weiss es echt nicht mehr...


----------



## Alien123 (14. November 2008)

Eine Dreistigkeit fand ich zu Anfang im Todesritter Startgebiet als die Frage kam,

Spieler A: "wo sind denn die lehrer für die berufe"

Spieler B (ich): "die gibts hier nicht"

Spieler C: "was soll denn die klugscheisserei, manche leute wissen es eben nicht"


Da hab ich teils sogar das Gefühl, dass manche nichtmal den /1 Channel richtig lesen können.


----------



## Dinquisitor (14. November 2008)

> Andererseits ist es natürlich absolut legitim auch mal den /1 Channel zu benutzen, wenn man nicht gerade einer Gilde angehört, die sich da im besten Falle unterstützen sollte.



Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir Recht, Riggedi. 

Wenn jemand nach: a.) eigener angestrengter Suche;
                              b.) nochmal Quest lesen und nach wie vor nicht weiterkommen

die Frage nach Hilfe stellt, bin ich an sich auch der letzte, der nicht helfen würde. 

Aber: sowas wie  oft schon erwähnte "wo ist KK Lehrer?" (als wenn man nicht in der Lage wäre die Map Fkt. zu nutzen, oder einfach mal sich erstmal UMSCHAUT in dem Gebiet, wo man gerade gelandet ist - hier muss man nicht mal Angst vor den Mobs haben - ausser man ist als Alli direkt vor Heelscream gelandet^^) oder "wo finde ich die Nerub?!")§$ zum killen?!?!?!?" (auch hier deutet aus meiner Sicht alles daraufhin, dass jemand noch nicht seine Nase aus der Feste gesteckt hat und nur den Ars.. hinterhergetragen haben will) sind so in der Überzahl, dass man - falls man Chan /.1 nicht so oder so schon verlassen hat - im Normalfall dann auch shcon die "echten" Anfragen nach Hilfe überliest. 

Schon ganz abgesehen von den Vollhorsts (oder heisst es Vollhorsten?) die wenn man deren Frage anständig beantwortet auch noch "führ mich dahin!!!" texten, woraufhin ich mich immer wieder frage, ob ich wieder beim Bund gelandet bin und ganz unten in der Hierarchie feststecke, und wenn man denen dann auch noch freundlich "sorry, das ist bissal zu viel des Guten" antwortet, einen direkt anflamen.

Und leider schreiben nicht alle "faulen Säcke" mit "!!!!!" so dass man das auch nicht immer daran erkennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßle


----------



## WINDoSt (14. November 2008)

Das mit dem "Ich hab den Quest abgeschlossen aber ich finde mein Pferd nicht" ist ein erstaunlich häufiges Problem. Es scheinen doch mehr Leute mit WotLK wieder angefangen zu haben als gedacht. Allerdings werden die armen Wiederkehrer sofort wieder durch die freundliche Community abgeschreckt, da ihre Frage zwischen den ganzen Idioten steht und jeder der Fragen stellt ist ein Idiot (was bei WoW zu 95% auch stimmt) und wird geflamet.

Wir haben jetzt 3 Alternativen gefunden, mit dem Deppen-Problem umzugehen:

1. Flamen bis die Schwarte kracht.
2. "Questlog lesen" Makro basteln
3. /leave Allgemein

Ich tendiere zu Nr 3. Bei 1 könnte man einen Nicht-Idioten flamen, oder der Geflamete rennt heulend zum GM und bei 2 besteht die Gefahr, dass der Typ mich anwhispert und nachfragt. Das hatte ich gestern schon. Es hatte einer ganz normal gefragt, wie man den DK-Quest mit der Befragung macht. Ich schreib in /1, dass er einfach die Typen solange verprügeln muss, bis einer nicht stirbt und alles erzählt. Plötzlich bekomme ich 5 Whispers mit "kenste dich mim quest aus?????" "ich hau hir typen tot un alle sterbn!!!!!!!!!" "wo sind die die ich hauen muss?????"etc. Mein DK existierte 20min und hatte schon die halbe Ignore-Liste voll.


----------



## Heydu (14. November 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Sich darüber aufzuregen ist so Sinnlos, wie sich übers Wetter zu ärgern.
> 
> Die Spieler sind gefühlte 30 Sekunden im neuen Startgebiet und es kommt:
> "Wo ist der Erste Hilfe Lehrer ?"
> ...



GENAU das war auch bei der DK Q-Reihe.
Jeder ...sagen mir mal naps kam alleine und killte den. Als ich dann rein kam (in dem Gasthaus, wo man den Gastwirt killen musste und das Buch aufheben soll) waren dort noch 4 andere DKs.
Niemand ist auf die Idee gekommen, ne gruppe zu machen (ausser ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Als ich dann sofort auf die idee kam, ne Gruppe zu machen, und in dem Moment ne 5 DK rein kam, BEVOR ich die gruppe machen wollte, ging der 5ter DK, der gerade eben rein kam, auf den Questmob los. 
Da schrie ich dann in /y GRUPPE MACHEN!!, woraufhin der mit "..." antwortete und abhaute
Hab die anderen 3 DK dann eingeladen und musste zum Glück nicht lange auf ihn warten, bis er in grp gelegt wurde und so 4 leute aufeinmal die fertig hatten.

Ich sag ja nicht, ich bin besser als alle, aber im gegensatz zu denen, die derens Hirn nicht nutzen, nutz ich meins.

Bei den Pfeilen gings ja nicht anders^^ da musste jeder für sich


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Andanwehn schrieb:


> gefühlte 1000 Evolutionsbremsen


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ausschalten werde ich den Channel nicht ... und wer ne ordentliche Frage stellt, bekommt auch weiterhin ne Antwort zugeflüstert. Bin wohl zu nett ... ^^


----------



## Shaniya (14. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wundern tu ich mich aber schon lange nicht mehr. Spätestens nachdem ich im Channel lesen durfte: "Wo liegt denn Nord-Ost?"



Mein Highlight gestern, die Frage in IF: "Wo ist der Hafen von Menethil?"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Haben alle vergessen, dass man die Quests auch ohne fremde Hilfe, nur mit dem Questtext als Hinweis lösen soll?



Ja, und es wäre ja auch Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Sharwen (14. November 2008)

Ich gebe zu, ich habe gestern ein einziges Mal etwas gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war der Quest vom Hafen, wo man die Blutelfin und den Untoten auf dem Schlachtfeld südlich ansprechen wollte. Ich bin einfach immer an dem Untoten vorbeigerannt... ich hab den nicht fürn NPC gehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wars doch recht heftig wie oft immer wieder gefragt wird und meist wars ja immer wieder das selbe. Ja, ich habe auch MopMap, hab das dann aber nur benutzt, wenn ich die Gegner (warum auch immer, zu müde um den Text zu verstehen oder was weiß ich) nach stundenlangem Gesuche nicht gefunden habe. 

Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, der Hafen ist recht unüberischtlich. Musste auch erstmal suchen bis ich den Kürschnerei- und Bergbaulehrer gefunden habe. Gut mein Schatz hat mir zwar bei geholfen, bin nur ein Haus zu weit getappert und hab dadurch gleich seinen Lehrer gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine anlaberbare Wache hätte hier einiges an Allgemein-Channel-Gefrage gespart.

Was ich gemerkt habe und woran sich viele zu halten scheinen (was wohl auch besser ist):

1. Nur auf Fragen antworten, die nicht in Deppen-Sprache formuliert sind. (oder einfach gar nicht antworten)
2. Wenn man sich nun entschließt doch zu helfen, die Antwort nicht im allgemeinchat posten. Das zieht die anderen gleich mit an (siehe Post von WINDoSt).
3. Wenn mans satt hat: Allgemeinchannel aus.

Und das Wichtigste ist Punkt 4:
Wenn dich jemand zuflamed, einfach ignorieren. Denn wie heißt es doch so schön: Streite dich nie mit einem Idioten. Er zieht dich auf sein Niveau herab und schlägt dich dann mit Erfahrung.


----------



## WINDoSt (14. November 2008)

DunCrow schrieb:


> Ja, und es wäre ja auch Zeitverschwendung.



Warum? Jemand bei Blizz hat sich die Mühe gemacht und sich die Questtexte ausgedacht und abgetippt. Warum nicht seine Arbeit würdigen, in dem man sich den Text durchliest?


----------



## Heydu (14. November 2008)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Sry hab vergessen das du alles kennst und mir in 2sek die 500 Nachkommerstelle von Pi berechnen kannst. Wenn es Leute gibt welche die Quest nicht verstehen, dann sollte man ihnen helfen und nicht zuflamen, aber das kann man anscheinend von dir nicht erwarten.
> 
> Was glaubst du wie lange ich zugeflamed wurde weil ich mein Pferd nicht gefunden habe obwohl ich die Quest gemacht habe. Das hilft mir wann wirklich sehr. Erst der 20 hat dann gesagt drück mal strg c und dann siehst es.




Pi / &#960; = 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208
9986280348253421170679 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann alles schaffen, egal was es ist.
Alles ist eine Frage der Wille und der Interesse!!

Stichwort: Entdecken/Erkunden


----------



## dotajunk (14. November 2008)

Es ist ja nix dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man mal um Hilfe Nachsucht bei schwierigen Quests. Das gehört ja auch zu nem Rollenspiel dazu (eigentlich mehr, als bei Buffed nachzusehen).

Übel ist es aber bei solch einfachen Quests wie im Startgebiet derTodesritter. Ich frage mich immer: Wie haben es die Leute auf level 55 geschafft mit anderen Chars?? Auf die gleiche Weise??? Anscheinend! Wirklich bizarr


----------



## Scrätcher (14. November 2008)

So hier mal meine gewagte Theorie:

es gibt drei Arten von Spielern (eher mehr aber die sind mir grad so eingefallen):

*Der Genießer:
*
meidet Addons wie Questhelper und fragt lieber mal nach 3 Std erfolgloser suche per wisper einen aus der Gilde wo in etwa er auf der Karte suchen soll

Er spielt aus zeitvertreib und ihm ist das Spielen ansich wichtig

*Der Ehrgeizige:*

Nur was du getan hast ist erledigt! Möchte jede Herausforderung machen und sein Ziel ist es zu sagen: Ich war dabei egal worums geht!

Er würde gern entspannen ist aber zu ehrgeizig dafür!^^

_Und der Fall wo es hier wahrscheinlich drum geht:
_
*Der Unsichere
*
Ist des öfteren unsicher und nicht immer der Schnellste! Hat NATÜRLICH Questhelper drauf und "arbeitet" strikt danach um sich ja nicht vor Anderen zu blamieren in dem er es nicht weiß oder nicht findent! Braucht die Erfolge zur Selbstbestätigung denn nur wenn er die hat, ist es ihm auch egal was Andere über ihn denken. 

Ist mir grad so durch den Kopf geschossen und wurde in 2 Min runtergetippt also nehmt es nicht all zu ernst! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WINDoSt (14. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> So hier mal meine gewagte Theorie:
> 
> es gibt drei Arten von Spielern (eher mehr aber die sind mir grad so eingefallen):
> 
> ...


Betrunken?


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (14. November 2008)

Man sollte Blizz einfach empfehlen jeglichen Questtext in der Farbe Lila am Anfang zu gestalten und mit dem Wort Epix zu beginnen, würde Wunder wirken.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (14. November 2008)

Scrätcher, da fehlt aber noch "der Nervige"... der will dem Ehrgeizigen nacheifern, aber am liebsten nix dafür tun, am allerwenigsten nachdenken... er will alles erreichen, was der Ehrgeizige schafft, um sich diesem gleichzusetzen und - im Gegensatz zum Ehrgeizigen in aller Öffentlichkeit mit seinen "Erfolgen" (Mounts, Rüstungssets) rumposen, aber wie gesagt, sollte das am besten ohne Aufwand gehen... bitte nicht mit dem Casual verwechseln, der sich meist irgendwo zwischen dem Geniesser und em Ehrgeizigen einordnet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute scheinen ohne MobMap, QuestHelper oder ähnliches vollkommen aufgeschmissen zu sein, da sie offenbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.
> Als Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal den Todesritter-Quest, bei dem man so einen Kessel aufbauen muss indem man eine Kette, einen Kessel und 10 Schädel besorgt. In dem Quest steht drin:
> "Direkt hinter dem Tor von Neu-Avalon befindet sich das Gasthaus. Dort sollt Ihr mir einen leeren Kessel stehlen. Geht dann anschließend zur Schmiede, die sich auch gleich in der Nähe des Tores befindet, und besorgt mir eine Eisenkette."
> Man kommt also in diese Stadt rein, und direkt hinter dem Eingangstor stehen das Gasthaus und die Schmiede. Die Schmiede musste man vorher sogar mit diesem Auge ausspionieren. Und trotzdem kommt jede Minute im Allgemeinchat die Frage "Wo finde ich die Kette????????"
> ...



Nö, aber es ist mir auch aufgefallen, das manche einfach nur Dumm sind.....wo ist der Bürgermeister, wo ist das, wo ist das.......horror.


----------



## Kalle21 (14. November 2008)

Da hilft nur "Drückt Alt+F4 dann bekommt ihr Skillpunkte" oder " Startet das Spiel neu dann bekommt ihr Skillpunkte" (geht nur bei DK anfangsgebiet) Bezogen auf die Warteschlangen xD


----------



## abszu (14. November 2008)

Sketty schrieb:


> Ich habe als totaler Anfänger bis Heute ohne Zusatz-Addons oder wie die alle zum Questhelfen heißen, gequestet. Da ich mich mit diesen Dingen eh nicht auskenne. Bin jetzt lvl 50, habe erst ab Level 35 angefangen hier bei Buffed beim Questguide mal nachzusehen, wo auf der Karte das Ziel ist. Da etliche Ziele dann ja in ganz anderen Welten sind, wo ich vorher noch nie war, da bringen dann einige Beschreibungen in den Quests nicht so viel. Aber im großen, queste ich allein und ohne Hilfe, so entdecke ich, lege die Karten frei und und und. Das ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung.



Genauso solls sein, und das funktioniert super. Hab ich damals auch so gemacht - hab zwar bis August 2005 gebraucht, bis mein Main 60 war, also fast nen halbes Jahr, aber egal, es hat nen Mordsspass gemacht! 
Mir tun die Leute irgendwie ein bisserl leid, die Questtexte ignorierend durch die Welt hetzen auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Lvl-Up und garnicht bemerken, was für ein GEILES Spiel sie auf die Art verpassen. Das Endgame dauert lang genug, ob man da nun 2 Wochen früher oder später Lvl 80  ist, macht keinen Unterschied.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (14. November 2008)

War gestern auch beim Todesritterquesten und habe das Startgebiet davor ja schon 2x in der Beta durch gemacht.
In den Questtexten steht echt alles was man wissen muss, trotzdem wurde der Allgemein Chat die ganze Zeit mit Fragen bombardiert und zugespammt.


----------



## Daylife (14. November 2008)

hi,

eigentlich gebe ich dem thread eröffner recht. es nervt wirklich. ich glaube, am meisten wurde nach den fliegenden mobs gefragt, die man in der tundra netzen muss. wenn ich dann sehe, das jemand unter den mobs steht und dann fragt, wo die sind, ok, da läuft was falsch ^^

aber ich muss zugeben, das es einige (sehr wenige) quests gibt, bei denen das questlogg einfach nicht zu gebrauchen ist. da kann man sich das 10x durchlesen und weiß immer noch nicht, was man eigentlich wo machen soll


----------



## Scrätcher (14. November 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Scrätcher, da fehlt aber noch "der Nervige"... der will dem Ehrgeizigen nacheifern, aber am liebsten nix dafür tun, am allerwenigsten nachdenken... er will alles erreichen, was der Ehrgeizige schafft, um sich diesem gleichzusetzen und - im Gegensatz zum Ehrgeizigen in aller Öffentlichkeit mit seinen "Erfolgen" (Mounts, Rüstungssets) rumposen, aber wie gesagt, sollte das am besten ohne Aufwand gehen... bitte nicht mit dem Casual verwechseln, der sich meist irgendwo zwischen dem Geniesser und em Ehrgeizigen einordnet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast recht!^^ Aber der steht bei mir "unbewußt" schon auf Igno! XD





chinsai schrieb:


> War gestern auch beim Todesritterquesten und habe das Startgebiet davor ja schon 2x in der Beta durch gemacht.
> In den Questtexten steht echt alles was man wissen muss, trotzdem wurde der Allgemein Chat die ganze Zeit mit Fragen bombardiert und zugespammt.



Das ist doch so wie hier im Forum! "PLS NEED HELP" dann guckste rein und da steht: Wie farme ich ruf bei den Shattar über SUFU hab ich nix gefunden..... Ihr braucht garnicht zu flamen danke!!!!

Viele wollen behandelt werden als ob sie selbständig wären, aber benehmen sich wie ferngesteuert! 

Kriege - quest ! *piep* Muß - sofort - antwort - haben *pieppiep* bin handlungspiiiep ohne Anleitung *piiiep*


----------



## Bhaalbrut (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute scheinen ohne MobMap, QuestHelper oder ähnliches vollkommen aufgeschmissen zu sein, da sie offenbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.
> Als Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal den Todesritter-Quest, bei dem man so einen Kessel aufbauen muss indem man eine Kette, einen Kessel und 10 Schädel besorgt.


Die Quest die du angesprochen hast ist ja noch "etwas" kompliziert, ich bin ganz zu beginn der Todesritter Zeit von einem, ich sag mal panischen, Todesritter angeflüstert worden wo man das erste Schwert bekommt. Mit meinem Hinweis auf die quest und "musst du looten, leuchtet da hinten" konnte er nichts anfangen und hat mich immer weiter angeflüstert bis ich ihn in gruppe eingeladen hab und an der Hand durch die Festung geführt habe... Die Leute versuchen es aber auch gar nicht alleine, WoW macht ja keinen Spaß mehr wenn man lesen muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharwen (14. November 2008)

Ich muss grade zu meiner Schande gestehen... die Sache mit der Minimap-Leher-Suche habe ich gestern auch total verpeilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem ohne /1. - Vollspamming gefunden.


----------



## ceelena (14. November 2008)

ich liebe dieses thema ^^ es wird immer ein paar nasen geben die schlicht und einfach zu faul sind selbst etwas raus zufinden und es gibt dann die anderen die wissen wie und wo. ich habe lange zeit anfängern gerne hilfestellung gegeben bis der punkt kam, das man dafür auch nicht gewürdigt wird... ich will kein lob aber nen einfaches danke ist in den meisten fällen ausgeblieben. 
einem anfänger folgendes zu posten macht allerding sinn:  /w "anfänger" schau mal auf buffed.de / oben WoW anklicken / linke seite quests / dein gebiet oder gib teilweise den q namen in der "blasc-suche" ein ...

ich glaub mein problem dabei ist,ich kenn das problem von früher (spiele seit der beta) das man absolut keine ahnung hat (man selber weiß ja genau wo und wie) und hab mich dann auch riesig gefreut falls wer mal nen guten tipp / ne lösung für mich hatte...

helfen generell ja aber den questdoktor spielen ist besch...eiden

mfg


----------



## Volun (14. November 2008)

omg diese Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (14. November 2008)

War ich froh als ich nach 2 Stundne ausm Startgebiet der Todesritter kam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (14. November 2008)

wieder n posting, dass fürn A.... ist


----------



## Laeknishendr (14. November 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich den DK nur etwas antesten dann Main leveln - hat mich dann aber die nächsten 2-3 Stunden schon mitgerissen.
Wer da die Questreihe (bis auf das Duellieren, das war etwas stupf) nur überfliegt oder nur lästig findet, der sollte WoW sein lassen *g*

Genial gemacht, Respekt! Bisher die beste, interaktive Questreihe die es je gab bei Blizz. Hoffe Nordend ist im gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut.


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

So, nein habe mir nun nicht alle beiträge durchgelesen, mein senf dazu folgt!
1. Gestern todesritter angespielt, da kommen fragen im chat auf das ist schon nimmer feierlich, beispiel! hy wie klaue ich das pferd(es ist echt leicht es zu klauen) nein ich schaffe es nicht sterbe immer, können wir eine gruppe machen! ich frage mich hallo, was geht da ab? ich meine ich habe selbst mal im classic hilfe gebraucht, Aber net bei sowas einfachen!
2. Thema questlog, jaja lesen will geübt sein, Nur es gibt q,s da kommste beim ersten lesen net gleich drauf was und wann und wo, habe so eine die ist noch net gelöst, und ich finde da sollte nachfragen erlaubt sein, und nicht gleich eine menge beschimpfungen über den chat laufen!
3. aber ich kann es teilweise verstehen, wenn jede 2min gespammt wird, z.b wo ist der und der lehrer, und dich net mal die mühe zum selbersuchen macht!
4. Dieses geflame, wo andere nur angemacht werden muss auch net sein! voralledingen kann man sowas privat klären und net im offenden chat!

in diesem sinne noch viel spass, beim zocken^^


----------



## MayoAmok (14. November 2008)

mal ein kleines beispiel, was ich gestern erlebt hab.

was im /1 abgeht ist ja schon seltsam aber im teamspeak isses noch verwunderlicher, wenn man die leute auch noch kennt.

ich hatte grad die DK questreihe (sehr genial, danke blizz) abgeschlossen und stand mit gänsehaut rum um mir den abschlussdialog anzuschauen, da fragte mich ein gildenkollege im TS, wie denn die "töte 100 scharlachrote" zu erledigen sei. 

hab ihm geantwortet, steht zu 100% sicher genau im questtext, weil ich grad meine ruhe haben wollte.

dann sagte er mir, er wäre jetzt schon zum zweiten mal gestorben, weil er die 100 nicht umhauen kann, es würden zuviele nachkommen...

dann hab ich ihm den tip mit der lore gegeben.

naja er hat sie nicht gefunden.

ich hab ihm gesagt, sie steht am eingang der mine und blinkert....

er fand sie immernoch nicht.

nach ungefähr 10 minuten geblubbers (ich hab ihn mal kurz gemutet im ts XD) hatte er die lore endlich gefunden, und hat mir vorgehalten, dass ich ihm nicht gesagt hätte, dass die lore NEBEN dem eingang steht. er hat immer nur VOR dem eingang geschaut, sowie ich es ihm gesagt hab....


so und jetzt ihr wieder


----------



## Woodspirit (14. November 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> omg diese Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geil, oder? Ich habe ihn auch schon gefragt, ob die Benennung seiner Chars wirklich so ist.


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Das problem ist, das sich geanu diese garnet wirklich fürs spiel interssieren, dennen gehts ums levelen und das wars, ich finde es traurig, aber es ist nunmal leider so!
um meine ruhe zu haben gehe ich lieber nachts spielen heute nacht wars echt ruhig!!*himmlich*


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (14. November 2008)

Ja es ist schlimm wenn alle paar sekunden immerwieder die selbe Frage kommt.. "Wo ist Quest blablabla"..
Als mit dem 3.0 Patch Inschriftenkunde kam, sah man alle 30sekunden im Handelschannelwie einer nach dem Lehrer fragen.. Einige haben sich deshalb ein Makro gemacht mit: "Frag die Wache!".



bruderelfe schrieb:


> Das problem ist, das sich geanu diese garnet wirklich fürs spiel interssieren, dennen gehts ums levelen und das wars, ich finde es traurig, aber es ist nunmal leider so!
> um meine ruhe zu haben gehe ich lieber nachts spielen heute nacht wars echt ruhig!!*himmlich*


stimme ich voll zu


----------



## dotajunk (14. November 2008)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Nö, aber es ist mir auch aufgefallen, das manche einfach nur Dumm sind.....wo ist der Bürgermeister, wo ist das, wo ist das.......horror.



Nun, es ist im Spiel eben wie im richtigen Leben. Es gibt eben auch einfach strukturierte Zeitgenossen. Vielleicht ist Installation und Account anlegen doch noch ne zu einfache Quest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ja es ist schlimm wenn alle paar sekunden immerwieder die selbe Frage kommt.. "Wo ist Quest blablabla"..
> Als mit dem 3.0 Patch Inschriftenkunde kam, sah man alle 30sekunden im Handelschannelwie einer nach dem Lehrer fragen.. Einige haben sich deshalb ein Makro gemacht mit: "Frag die Wache!".


Jau, das wollte ich ebend auch erst schreiben, hatte mich mir verkniffen, gibt immer noch solche die danach fragen omg!
leider gibts da noch keine wache wegen berufen fragen sonst könnte man es gleich da auch so machen^^


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

dotajunk schrieb:


> Nun, es ist im Spiel eben wie im richtigen Leben. Es gibt eben auch einfach strukturierte Zeitgenossen. Vielleicht ist Installation und Account anlegen doch noch ne zu einfache Quest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, das sind die, die zu ebay rennen sich acc,s kaufen und dann net wissen was abgeht! anders kann ich mir manche dummheit net erklären, und dann kann ich teilweise die folgefrage verstehen wtf... wie zum teufel kamm der von lev 0-70!!


----------



## Zenti (14. November 2008)

ich hab auch ein kleines beispiel, über welches ich mich gestern immer wieder im /1 ärgern durfte.

Es geht um die Quest in der Tundra mit dem "Horn des Seemanns". Man bekommt dieses Horn bekannter Weise durch das töten der Mobs in der gegend. 
Es fragt aber komischer Weise jeder zweite (zumindest gefühlt), wo man dieses Horn herbekommt.
Ich muss zugeben, ich hab es auch nicht sofort erkannt, da ich den Questtext nur überflogen habe und dann nur etwas von einem "Leutnant" gelesen, denn ich die nachfolgenden 10 Minuten gesucht habe. erst im zweiten lesen hab ich erkannt, dass alle Mobs das Teil droppen können. 

Also mein Tip: lest einfach die texte!! es ist nicht schlimm, die geschichten in den Texten zu genießen. Und es ist auch nicht schlimm, wenn ihr mal 10 Minuten länger suchen müsst und nicht als erster auf eurem server 80 seit!!


----------



## Redtim (14. November 2008)

ja es ist so schwer... die leute sind stinkend faul geworden. Selbst um auf buffed zu schauen ist zuschwer für sie, dauert ja mehr als ne mintute, lieber chat vollspammen!.......

hab mir mitlerweile nen makro gemacht, wenn wer fragt: weis wer wo ich xyz finde?  kommt mein makro:
jo, dein questegeber und dein Questtext!


----------



## atischa (14. November 2008)

Mich regt das auch auf aber naja kleiner tipp /dnd und /leave Allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann machts wieder spass


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> ja es ist so schwer... die leute sind stinkend faul geworden. Selbst um auf buffed zu schauen ist zuschwer für sie, dauert ja mehr als ne mintute, lieber chat vollspammen!.......
> 
> hab mir mitlerweile nen makro gemacht, wenn wer fragt: weis wer wo ich xyz finde?  kommt mein makro:
> jo, dein questegeber und dein Questtext!


Glaube das werde ich mir auch zulegen^^
Aber wenn du sagst gehe nach buffed schaun ne da war ich schon da steht nichts, gehste selbst dann gucken weil du weißt doch selbst da war was, findest du es, wie du schon sagtest faulheit siegt!


----------



## Metadron72 (14. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Man muss schom unterscheiden zwischen Leuten die einfach zu faul sind etwas zu lesen und denen, die etwas wirklich selbst versucht aber nicht gefunden/geschafft haben.
> 
> Wenn die Antwort im Questtext steht, dann würd ich die Frage entweder ignorieren oder "Questlog lesen" antworten, ansonsten ist Hilfestellung meinerseits zu erwarten, sofern ich damit dienen kann
> 
> ...



genau so seh ich das auch, man kann ja eigentlich an der frage schon sehen ob jemand kein bock hat oder wirklich hilfe braucht


----------



## bruderelfe (14. November 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> genau so seh ich das auch, man kann ja eigentlich an der frage schon sehen ob jemand kein bock hat oder wirklich hilfe braucht


Genau so ist es, aber das problem ist, ich habe es heute morgen selbst erleiden müssen, und ich hatte bis dahin alle q,s alleine gepackt durch lesen, ich frage wo ist das und das weil ja ich habe mobmap, und der punkt wird angezeigt da steht der denn ich brauche aber net 15min alles abgesucht und dann mir erlaubt im chat zu fragen antwort lese q text od biste zu blöde nett oder? sowas muss wiederum auch net sein, klar ist man durch die null bock leser genervt aber man solte bitte schon unterscheiden können!


----------



## Scabandari (14. November 2008)

Es wird hier so viel von Faulheit geredet...
Ich denke, darum geht es gar nicht. Aber ein maßgeblicher Inhalt von Rollenspielen ist die Story und ohne die Quest zu lesen und zu verstehen ist die praktisch nicht existent.
Und wie auch schon angesprochen: Das sind dann genau die Leute, die auf 80 rumhängen und sich über Langeweile und mangelnden Content beschweren.
Mir tun die Typen ehrlichgesagt sogar ein bisschen Leid, weil sie das selbe Geld bezahlen wie ich und vom Spiel nix haben bzw. sich einen Großteil der Langzeitmotivation selber versauen.

Aber eben nur 'ein bisschen Leid', weil mich das gespamme auch nervt ;-))


----------



## Sonntagshut (14. November 2008)

Auch wenn einige von euch das als Arschlöcherei bezeichnen werden ^^:
Ich hab schon zu Anfang von BC bei Fragen die mit x ? endeten, und bei denen 2 Zeilen im Log lesen die Antwort gebracht hätte, die Fragenstellenden per Whisper absichtlich ans andere Ende der Welt geschickt, weil sie dann zumindest mal für 10min Ruhe geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie dann gemerkt haben, dass das die falsche Richtung war und mich geflamed haben, kam eben "Mist, wärs Log lesen doch schneller gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Skillorius (14. November 2008)

es nervt jeden , doch jeder fragt nach... sinnloser threat .

Blub


----------



## Valleri (14. November 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> Auch wenn einige von euch das als Arschlöcherei bezeichnen werden ^^:
> Ich hab schon zu Anfang von BC bei Fragen die mit x ? endeten, und bei denen 2 Zeilen im Log lesen die Antwort gebracht hätte, die Fragenstellenden per Whisper absichtlich ans andere Ende der Welt geschickt, weil sie dann zumindest mal für 10min Ruhe geben.
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee. Mach ich ab sofort auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dotajunk (14. November 2008)

Wie gerade von Scabandari schon geschrieben: Das hauptproblem ist, dass viele Leute das Prinzip eines Rollenspiels nicht verstehen. Der Weg ist das Ziel!! Nicht der level 80 sollte das Ziel sein, sondern der Weg dorthin. Die Hintergrundgeschichte, die kleinen Stories der Questgeber, all das. DAS macht den Reiz gerade des Warcraft Universums aus.leider kapieren die Leute das nicht.

Würden die leute erkennen und würdigen, dass sie durch die Questbeschreibungen auch eine Geschichte mitbekommen, dann würden sie die Quest VERSTEHEN und sie auch selbstständig lösen können. Weil dieses Verständnis fehlt, werden alberne Fragen gestellt. Lässt sich halt nicht ändern und schon gar nicht rückgängig machen. das Spiel soll ja auch leicht zugänglich sein. Anfangs hat man ja die Questgeber und Abgabepunkte nicht auf der Minimap gefunden. Das dürfte für viele heutige Spieler unvorstellbar sein.


----------



## Lisutari (14. November 2008)

Du musst allerdings die Intention der Leute die diese Addons benutzen verstehen, da sie vermutlich so schnell wie möglich auf 80 kommen weil für die das Spiel erst dann anfängt


----------



## Pranke3009 (14. November 2008)

Es geht aber nicht darum so schnell wie möglich 80 zu werden.
Wenn se 80 sind wird rumgeheult "Blizzard lässt sich auch nix einfallen um die Spieler bei laune zu halten"

Gestern auf Anubárak fragte doch tatsächlich einer "Wo ist der Waffenständer?" oder "Wo ist die Runenschmiede?"
Die Frage vonwegen man häte die Reitmount Quest abgeschlossen abgeschlossen aber keins bekommen wurde bei uns immer beantwortet mit, dass es nur ne begrenzte anzahl gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles andere wurde immer mit "zu finden in OG beantwortet"


----------



## Sinizae (14. November 2008)

Also das geheule im Allgemeinen Chat ist echt der Wahnsinn in den Startgebieten...

Wo ist der BB Lehrer???? Wo ist der Erste Hilfe Lehrer???? Wo finde ich xy???? Wo muss ich Quest xy machen???? Wo kann man Quest xy abgeben???? Wo kann ich reppen???? Wo bin ich hier überhaupt???? Wer bin ich???? Wo ist Arthas???? Was mach ich hier???? xD

Ich hab gestern zeitweise echt den 1er geleavt weil mir ds zu blöd war... 95% der Quests sind wirklich so beschrieben, dass man innherhalb von 2,758 Sekunden einen groben (!) Plan hat wo man hin muss, bei den restlichen 5% muss man etwas knobeln und überlegen, aber es ist machbar.

In der Boreanischen Tundra ist mir da eine Quest ganz besonders aufgefallen die anscheinend 98% der Spieler überfordert haben. Erst soll man mit dem Greifenmsiter (dem Troll ganz oben in der Feste) reden und dieser sagt einem dann in etwa "Redet mit Yanni wenn Ihr bereit seid"... Sollte man in der Lage sein ca. 20 Zeilen mehr zu lesen (und davon die letzten 5 in besonderem) wird einem der Troll sogar sagen: Yanni ist der Typ dort drüben -> wer lesen kann und einigermaßen logisch denken wird drauf kommen, dass sich Yanni auf der gleichen Ebene befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da aber Yanni kein Ausrufe- oder Fragezeichen über dem Kopf hat sind 98% der Leute so perplex weil das nicht in Ihre kleine Welt des Questens passt, dass sie fragen wo Yanni ist... und das alle 2 Minuten im Chat -.-

Ich glaube einige Leuten ist die deutsche Sprache zu schwer, zu unverständlich und sie möchten einfach nur Level 80 werden um dann in 6 Monaten im off. WoW Forum Wineposts á lá: "Ich hab schon T12 und alles gesehen mir ist langweilig, wann kommt was Neues?" zu verfassen. World of Warcraft ist ein MMO*RPG* -> RolePlayGame -> Rollenspiel !!! Bei einem offline RPG sucht ihr euch doch auch nicht sofort nen Walkthrough wenn ihr mal nicht weiter kommt. Erkunden, überlegen und selber rausfinden, Abenteuer erleben und Spaß haben, das ist doch ein Rollenspiel, oder nicht?


----------



## Arahan20 (14. November 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> War ich froh als ich nach 2 Stundne ausm Startgebiet der Todesritter kam...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war nicht froh....Warum?

Naja bei uns aufm Server war die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel voll mit DK's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sah schon vor dem Portal genug um mich wieder an die Ghulinvasion zu erinnern.
Die sind alle von Pestländer in die Scherbenwelt gestürmt...

BTT:
Ja das war echt nich mehr normal....
Alle paar minuten /w oder im allgemein channel Fragen.
Die Antworten darauf waren aber cool sowas wie ALT+F4 dann hast du alle Talentpunkte, oder dann bekommste Ruhestein....Traurig war das so einige das ausprobiert hatten. Einer schrieb das es nich geht un sein WoW immer abstürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (14. November 2008)

hiho nervt   aber wenn  der der fragt so aussieht dann antworte ich gern


----------



## talsimir (14. November 2008)

Ich glaub eher die meisten Leute fragen im Allgemein Channel nach weil sie einfach bissl unterhalten werden möchten neben dem doch recht häufigen stupiden leveln...^^ So ne Runde ./1 gechatte kann da doch bissl Spaß bringen!


----------



## Eckhexaule (14. November 2008)

Meine Meinung: Es ist zum Kotzen mit dem Allgemeinchannel!
Ich werde keinem beim Faul-sein helfen.


----------



## luXz (14. November 2008)

War damals bei BC release auch so im Blutelfstartgebiet^^


----------



## Nania (14. November 2008)

Ich versuche immer ein freundliches Mitglied zu sein, wenn man mich fragt, versuche ich auch zu antworten, aber was momentan in Nordend abgeht ist nicht mehr feierlich. Da frag ich mich wirklich, ob die Leute zu blöd sind, mal den Questtext zu lesen auf die MINIMAP zu schauen und zu überlegen, wo denn jetzt Nordosten ist. Nein, dann wird gefragt und gefragt und gefragt. Oft auch immer wieder die selbe Frage. 

Klar, wenn ich eine Frage habe, will ich auch dass man mir hilft, ich versuche aber, diese Fragen so gering wie möglich zu halten oder es in meiner Gilde/bei meinen Freunden zu klären. Meist ist dass auch nur dann der Fall, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß und nicht, wenn ich grad die Quest bekommen habe und noch nicht mal in den Text reingesehen habe. Das find ich nur noch schandalig. Deshalb verlass ich mittlerweile immer öfter den "Allgemeinen Channel".


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. November 2008)

> Auch wenn einige von euch das als Arschlöcherei bezeichnen werden ^^:
> Ich hab schon zu Anfang von BC bei Fragen die mit x ? endeten, und bei denen 2 Zeilen im Log lesen die Antwort gebracht hätte, die Fragenstellenden per Whisper absichtlich ans andere Ende der Welt geschickt, weil sie dann zumindest mal für 10min Ruhe geben. wink.gif
> 
> Wenn sie dann gemerkt haben, dass das die falsche Richtung war und mich geflamed haben, kam eben "Mist, wärs Log lesen doch schneller gewesen? wink.gif"



Mit dir hat bestimmt auch keiner im Kindergarten gespielt, hmmh?



> hiho nervt aber wenn der der fragt so aussieht dann antworte ich gern



Nonsens-Fail :> 

Jeder einigermaßen freundliche Spieler antwortet auf eine Frage, es ist gut, solange du dem anderem hilfst, wenn es wirklich zu offensichtlich ist, verweis ihn/es/sie halt nochmal auf den Questtext, das wars aber auch.
wer z.B. überhauptnicht auf whispers antwortet, verdient es meiner Meinung nahc genauso wenig Teil der WoW Comm zu sein, wie Leute die bescheuerte Fragen stellen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> ....die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.....
> 
> Haben alle vergessen, dass man die Quests auch ohne fremde Hilfe, nur mit dem Questtext als Hinweis lösen soll?




Fällt mir auch so auf, ich benutz auch immer Mobmap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber da es in wotlk so ist das die qs noch nicht in mobmap drin sind muss man halt lesen, aber ich lese UND GEH DEN ANDREN NET DURCH SPAMMEN IM /1 AUF DIE NERVEN (!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (14. November 2008)

Mich regt des auch so auf oft gehts viel schneller wenn man kurz den questtext durchließt anstatt zu fragen usw..
bei uns aufm server startgebiet vom dk genau des selbe -.- gleich mal 5 leute auf igno gesetzt weil sie mich blöd angemacht haben als ich auf die frage weiß wer wo ... ist? mit ja das questlog geantwortet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (14. November 2008)

Ich benutze keinerlei Addons.. und bevor ich frage lese ich den Questlog lieber 3 mal durch..


----------



## Ellesime (14. November 2008)

Dazu fällt mir nur Eines ein: "Das grösste Problem an einem Computer sitzt etwa 80 cm vor dem Monitor".
Das lässt sich wirklich auf Alles anwenden und bestätigt sich auch jedesmal aufs Neue.
Ich glaube mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.Lasst die Lesefaulen einfach weiter fragen denn wer sich nicht auf die einfachste Art(Q-Log lesen) zu helfen weiss,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Nania (14. November 2008)

Sollte man sowieso tun. Bisher sind die Questtexte, vor allem was Wrath of the Lich King betrifft, ziemlich gut und ziemlich verständlich. Bisher bin ich noch an keiner Quest direkt gescheitert, wobei die in der boreanischen Tundra "In vino veritas" wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu finden war.


----------



## DoctorMef (14. November 2008)

leveling guide ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich alles ingame und gut ist, spart zeit, die ich kaum habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und /1 würd ich einfach auf ignore packen...90% sind spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Darusk (14. November 2008)

Naja ich hab /1 ausgeschalten, so etwas sollte man immer nach einem Patch/Addon machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab vorher auch nur mit Mobmap gequestet, und ich muss sagen, ohne macht es viel mehr spaß. Eiene Quest ist jetzt auch das was der Name uns sagt.

BTW @ Nania


Nania schrieb:


> wobei die in der boreanischen Tundra "In vino veritas" wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu finden war.



Das ist die Quest die ich auch noch offen habe, weil ich das Schiff nicht finde. Erm, kannst du mir 'n Tipp geben wo das ca. ist?




gz


----------



## dotajunk (14. November 2008)

Ohnein, jetzt auch noch hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, Spaß, gibt ja wirklich schwierige Quests, keine Frage. Allerdings nicht im Todesritter-Startgebiet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde aber ohnehin, die Beschreibungen sind viel besser geworden in den letzten Jahren im Vergleich zum WoW Classic.


----------



## Annovella (14. November 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Aber echt. Und selbst wenn... Wayne?



Scheint ja ein paar Leute zu interessieren, wie du in diesem Thread siehst. Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, geh doch bitte einfach aus diesem Thread raus und frag im Allgemeinchannel mal wo dein Bus mit den Leuten die es nicht interessiert geblieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst Quest auch lieber mit Questhelper, weil ich halt schnell 70 werden will mit meinen Twinks....
so sah es PreLK aus, nun gibts neue Gebiete und ein sehr schoenes neues Startgebiet, dort werde ich natuerlich mit vergnügen dieses Quests ohne hilfen etc machen. Wer dies nicht so sieht, spielt das falsche Spiel.


----------



## Camô (14. November 2008)

Das Problem ist ja auch, dass Viele erst gar nicht lesen, sondern sofort nachfragen. Im Heulenden Fjord gibt es aber auch Quests, die wirklich schwer zu finden sind. Z.B. die Quest, in der man erst seinen Geist reinigen und meditieren muss. Den Altar findet man in einem riesigen Gebirgszug ganz weit im Norden (ohne Witz, der letzte Pixel auf der Karte), über einen gut versteckten Gebirgspass. Das man nach langer Suche (habe bestimmt 20mins gesucht) im Allgemeinchannel fragt, ist ja noch ok.
Im Todesritterstartgebiet tauchen dann aber auch mal solche Fragen auf:

"Wie bekomm ich das Mount?" Die Spieler sind meist noch 55 und haben nicht mal ihre Runenklinge verzaubert. D.h. sie sind seit etwa 10mins als Todesritter unterwegs.

Da kann man an die Decke gehen. Wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein? Man folgt einfach den ersten Quests und gut ist. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass wenn man eine Quest annimmt, und der Questentgegennehmer nicht prompt als Fragezeichen auf der Karte markiert wird, die Spieler anfangen zu verzweifeln.


----------



## Röhrrich (15. November 2008)

lol traurig aber wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sK4r4 (15. November 2008)

ging mir gestern genau so...im dk startgebiet hat jeder den allgemein-channel missbraucht um die sinnlosesten fragen zu stellen. "wo ist das gefängnis?" (es ist vielleicht 10 meter neben dem questgeber -_-) "wo ist die schmiede?" (ähm das gebäude mit dem großen schornstein?!) "wo ist die wacht(burg)?" (WTF das GROSSE gebäude mit den mauern und so?)"wo ist eyona?" (LES QLOG) >_< manche leute sind anscheinend nicht nur unfähig den questlog zu lesen, sondern auch auf die minimap zu gucken, wenn man zum beispiel den ersten quest in der todesbresche abgeben sollte und dieses ziel nunma fast genau neben dem punkt liegt an dem man ankommt und trotzdem munter gefragt wird, wo es denn sei....also mal ehrlich. da stell ich mir doch die Frage wie diese Menschen auf mindestens level 55 gekommen sind um, überhaupt einen todesritter erstellen zu können..immerhin gewinnt dadurch buffed.de an weiteren nutzern, da immer schön auf auf buffed.de verwiesen wird, wenn es um questfragen geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (15. November 2008)

Ja es ist schon traurig wie faul die Leute sind ich blende den Chat mittlerweile aus weil ich es einfach 
nicht mehr sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso wie der Spruch "Zieht mich wer auf 77 zahle sehr gut" dazu sag ich mal besser nix ^^


----------



## Dropz (15. November 2008)

Mit den Helferaddons gehts aber einfach schneller:klicken,gucken,killen fertig!


----------



## Schranzman (15. November 2008)

also ich hab zwar Mobmap drauf nutze den eignt so gut wie nie, ausser bei Quests wo wirklich hinterlistig sind, z.B. die bei Mondbruch wo man im Schlingendorntal das Wasser holen muss im Hinterland das und das und das und das, bin damals fast verzweifelt ^^


----------



## evalux (15. November 2008)

dotajunk schrieb:


> Das hauptproblem ist, dass viele Leute das Prinzip eines Rollenspiels nicht verstehen. Der Weg ist das Ziel!! Nicht der level 80 sollte das Ziel sein, sondern der Weg dorthin. Die Hintergrundgeschichte, die kleinen Stories der Questgeber, all das. DAS macht den Reiz gerade des Warcraft Universums aus.



Das macht den Reiz eines Rollenspiels aus. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob WoW eins ist.

Wenn ich mir angucke, wie manche dieses Spiel angehen, seh ich eher ein E-Sport-Titel mit eingebautem Chat und Rollenspiel-Flair, wobei die "Pro's" das Flair eher vernachlässigen.

Die meisten, die in sonen Lowlevelgebieten Fragen stellen, die sie auch beim durchlesen von Questtexten rauskriegen würden, machen gewissermassen auch Kommunikationsversuche. Und sorry, es gibt keinen, ich betone keinen, ich sags nochmal *!!!keinen!!!* Kommunikationsteil, ob im Allgemeinen, im Handelschat oder wo auch immer , wo ihr nich früher oder später über irgendwelche Honks meckert, die zu doof zu was oder zu nervig sind. Aber es sind nur geschriebene Wörter, wenn euch DAS schon aufn Sack geht, schaltet den Chat doch ganz ab.

Dieses Spiel hat 11 Millionen Spieler, rechnet bitte mit mindestens 2 Millionen, die zu doof für euch sind. Und regt euch tierisch auf, wenn euch so einer übern weg läuft. Weil das gibt euch das erhabene Gefühl, wenn ihr ein Noob seid, wenigstens sagen zu können, dass ihr nich soooooooo ein Noob seid.


----------



## Panador (15. November 2008)

Es stimmt schon, es nervt MASSIV...
Vom Launch-Tag an, habe selbst nie nachgefragt, hab Questhelper und suche im Internet, aber man sieht jeden Tag im /1 die gleichen verdammten Fragen alle paar Minuten gefragt. "Wo ist der Kürschner Lehrer?"-"weiß jeman wo der Kürschnerr Lehrer ist?!??" .....
Würde ja am liebsten /1 leaven, aber braucht man ja doch für die Gruppen-Quests um Leute zu finden.


----------



## Bryon (15. November 2008)

Ich verstehe das Problem gar nicht. Bereits in der Titelmusik der Sesamstraße heißt es: "Wer? Wie? Was? Wieso? Weshalb? Warum? Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm". Die Spieler, die da fragen haben sich das Motto also nur zu Herzen genommen und setzen es um. Zudem finde ich es höchst erstaunlich, dass Drei- bis Vierjährige bereits mit einer Tastatur schreiben können. Und da beschwerst du dich darüber dass sie Fragen stellen? Also bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. November 2008)

Ich habe mich auch aus /1 verabschiedet.Wenn jemand fragt, ob denn Quest A verbuggt ist (z.B. die mit dem Flieger im Fjord) oder warum denn die Drachenwelpen freundlich sind (das System ist da wirklich erstmal merkwürdig), dann antworte ich gerne, wenn aber tausendmal Fragen Marke "Wo steht der Berufslehrer in Valgarde???" (Ist Valgarde nur bei mir so klein?) oder "Wo ist Nifflvar?" (steht deutlich im Questtext) kommen, dann ist das einfach ein Ausdruck entweder von purer Dummheit viele WoWler oder von der fehlenden Fähigkeit eines Grundschulkindes, einfache Texte zu lesen und zu erkennen. Und so etwas tue ich mir sicherlich nicht an. Zum Glück brauche ich solche Leute auch nicht, denn für Instanzen und Gruppenquests habe ich meine Gilde, denn wer zu dumm für Verstehen eines einfachen Textes ist, der kann auch nur zu unfähig für die einfachste menschliche Interaktion in Instanzen sein!


----------



## Fusssi (15. November 2008)

Was Ihr immer für Probleme habt, wenn nich was in Blau, Grün oder Rosa im Chatfenster erscheind, dann nehme ich das gar nicht war!!!

Da braucht man nicht mal ne IgnorListe.


----------



## nulir (15. November 2008)

sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sage, aber war es jemals anders ? 

ich kenne wow nicht anders, keiner liest seine quests, was ging mir das gespamme im brachland immer auf den sack, "wo finde ich ..........."

also habt ihr was anderes erwartet ?

nulir


----------



## Gilriad (15. November 2008)

Also ich benütze zum questen keinerlei Addons. Ich halte mich allein ans Lesen vom Questlog *gg*. Zur Not suche ich eben, Nordend ist wirklich schön gestaltet, da macht sogar die Sucherei Spaß. Kleine Sighseeingtour.

Krieg manchmal die Krise wenn alle 10 Sekunden im Allg. Channel die gleiche Frage bezüglich einer Quest gestellt wird, obwohl alles wirklich total leicht dem Questlog zu entnehmen ist.
Naja, das Beste ist wirklich den Allg. Channel für die nächsten 2 Wochen auszuschalten.

Manche kommen nach Nordend und sind sogar zu faul zum Lesen...würden am liebsten noch zu ihren Questorten getragen werden. Was machen die denn im RL? Kann man das überhaupt vergleichen hihi


----------



## Windron (15. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Krieg manchmal die Krise wenn alle 10 Sekunden im Allg. Channel die gleiche Frage bezüglich einer Quest gestellt wird, obwohl alles wirklich total leicht dem Questlog zu entnehmen ist.
> Naja, das Beste ist wirklich den Allg. Channel für die nächsten 2 Wochen auszuschalten.
> 
> Manche kommen nach Nordend und sind sogar zu faul zum Lesen...würden am liebsten noch zu ihren Questorten getragen werden. Was machen die denn im RL? Kann man das überhaupt vergleichen hihi




höhö das lustigste (eigentlich aber peinlichste für die leute ^^) finde ich, wenn (wie oben schon geschrieben) alle 10 sekunden ne frage kommt... darauf dann ne antwort... sogar auch im /1 kommt und kurz drauf dennoch die selbe frage von nem anderen gestellt wird...

aber die lustigste aktion die ich lesen durfte war unmittelbar nachdem ich auf dem neuen kontinent ankam ---> Schurke (70) --> "Wie skill ich am besten um zu leveln?"

MfG Wind.....iesel ähm Windron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tante Edith findet die darauffolgenden Antworten wie "Holy" oder "Deff" zum schiessen komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hogwing (21. November 2008)

Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn jemand was fragt, egal was es ist, was ich schlimm finde, dass es keinerlei GM´s gibt, die mal konsequent die Chatkanäle überwachen. Denn das meiste in den Städten wird über den Handelschannel abgefragt, selbst die Suche nach Gruppen. Das finde ich ein Unding und habe auch bisher noch keinen Weg gefunden, wie man das am besten meldet und da bei den GM´s wirklich mal um Hilfe bittet. Wenn ich dann was nich tlesen will, kann ich es ausschalten, Handel sollte handel bleiben, und Suche nach Gruppen eben über die speziell dafür vorgesehenen Sachen eingegeben werden. Vielleicht weiss einer, wie man sich am besten "nach oben" wendet, denn das Thema bringt ingame mehr böse Sprüche als die Inhalte, was gefragt wird.


----------



## supadude (21. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Haben alle vergessen, dass man die Quests auch ohne fremde Hilfe, nur mit dem Questtext als Hinweis lösen soll?



Tja, die Menschen sind eben verschieden, haben unterschiedliche Ansichten, ... schlimm, nicht wahr?


----------



## minuba (21. November 2008)

Hi,

stimmt schon das die Leute mitunter zu faul sind den Questtext zu lesen. Aber, mich stört es überhaupt nicht, dass sie dann in /1. reinschreiben, da ich ja am questen bin und nicht ständig das Chatfenster beobachte. 

Wobei ich mich auch manchmal dabei erwische, dass ich keine Lust habe die teilweise endlos langen Questtexte durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (was aber selten vorkommt). Nur schaue ich dann lieber hier in der Buffed-Datenbank nach als in /1. oder sogar in /2. meine Questsorgen zu schreiben.

MfG


----------



## Septimé (21. November 2008)

whine thread leave /1 oder /ignore die leute wenns dich so stört.....


----------



## Kabak (21. November 2008)

Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die Leute nicht lesen wollen. Mir gefallen zB die Deutschen Übersetzungen überhaupt nicht ovn den Gebieten NPCs etc aber da mein Englisch nicht so perfekt ist, das ich die Quests komplett verstehen kann spiele ich auf Deutsch.. Ok ich geb zu ich hab Questhelper installiert bzw im Moment noch da ich grad meinen Shami auf 55 spiele damit ich nen DK anfangen kann. Aber von da an werde ich mir jede Quest durchlesen und suchen wenn ichs nicht finde vll nachfragen oder mal in den Questhelper gucken. Den Questhelper kann man wohl für den 2ten 3ten Twink benutzen aber wenn man was vom Spiel haben möchste sollte man erstmal ohne spielen


----------



## SilverGER (21. November 2008)

Ich antworte auf (fast) alles wenn man mich direkt fragt,
habe selbst wahrscheinlich auch schon dumme Fragen
gestellt, also kann ich auch mal welche beantworten^^

Der Hammer aber: in den Valianzfesten whispert mich 
jemand an während ich neben der Eingangstür des
Gasthauses stehe und Post abhole "wo issn hier ein BB-Lehrer?"

Ich zeige in die Richtung, und sage "paar Meter da zum
Ausgang lang, steht gleich bei der Schmiede"

Der Typ kommt zurück, "da ist keiner"

Ich gehe mit ihm, zeige drauf.

Er fragt "WOOOO, ich seh den nicht"

Ich hin zum Lehrer, stelle mich hinter ihn, und
hüpfe rum (in dem Moment dachte ich "gibt es
etwas die Serie "versteckte Kamera jetzt auch
in WoW?")

Er dann "aaah, jetzt, danke"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (21. November 2008)

_*haha jaja lesen ist schwer lieber dumm bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich lese jede quest lieber weils mehr spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich sag auch dazu SSKM zu denen die den doddl im allgemein zurück schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt denen nichts sollen die doch ihre quests selber mal durchlesen ....

*_*
*
poz sakiii


----------



## neo1986 (21. November 2008)

WINDoSt schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute scheinen ohne MobMap, QuestHelper oder ähnliches vollkommen aufgeschmissen zu sein, da sie offenbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben Questtexte zu lesen.
> Als Beispiel nehme ich einfach mal den Todesritter-Quest, bei dem man so einen Kessel aufbauen muss indem man eine Kette, einen Kessel und 10 Schädel besorgt. In dem Quest steht drin:
> "Direkt hinter dem Tor von Neu-Avalon befindet sich das Gasthaus. Dort sollt Ihr mir einen leeren Kessel stehlen. Geht dann anschließend zur Schmiede, die sich auch gleich in der Nähe des Tores befindet, und besorgt mir eine Eisenkette."
> Man kommt also in diese Stadt rein, und direkt hinter dem Eingangstor stehen das Gasthaus und die Schmiede. Die Schmiede musste man vorher sogar mit diesem Auge ausspionieren. Und trotzdem kommt jede Minute im Allgemeinchat die Frage "Wo finde ich die Kette????????"
> ...


Pinz net!

da giebt es noch eine igno funktion von der du gebrauch machen solltest.


----------



## Elito (21. November 2008)

Ich frag nie im allgemein, weil ich mein MobMap schon geupdatet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne spaß, wenn ich mal nicht weiss, was zu tun ist, guck ich im MobMap nach, und wenn da nix ist, hilft die blasc datenbank auch weiter




mfg


----------



## X4ever (21. November 2008)

Öm ich versteh nicht wiso ihr euch drüber aufregt und gleich den ganzen Thread mit dem mimimi der hatte mich das gefragt und dan ist mir yx geplatzt...voll spamt?
Ist euch langweilig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch dazu das man ja nicht auf den Chat achten muss... und wen es doch der Fall ist , ausmachen.
Ihr müsst euch dran gewöhnen es gibt immer leute mit iq 50 - 60 , oder ist der Iq Wert noch ein Wert wo man sagt er ist schlau ?


----------



## Ezralia (21. November 2008)

hiho

ich geb nun auch mal meinen senf dazu

ich habe nix gegen fragen im allgemeinchannel, schließlich ist der u.a. dazu da, aber man sollte schon vorher mal den kopf benutzen

ganz in wow tradition gibt es questtexte die einem keine genauen angaben geben oder diese sind leider so kryptisch das man sie nicht versteht, in diesen fällen ist es völlig ok zu fragen und da helf ich gerne

in fällen wo im questtext steht was man wo machen soll (und zwar sehr genau, bestes beispiel ist die schon genannte kette oder die dunkeleisenfragmente welche man bei Mc Gyver äh goyver in valgarde bekommt) finde ich es nicht wirklich ok, zumal man den quest text in diesen fällen nicht mal genau lesen muss man sucht einfach nach nem schlüsselwort (himmelsrichtungen und der gegenstandsname funktionieren sehr gut) und liest den und den darauffolgenden satz, meist weis man dann bescheid

zudem muss ich sagen das gerade mit wrath sehr sehr viele wunderbare und lustige quests dazu gekommen sind und die questtexte teilweise sehr amüsant ist

so und nun ein beispiel für sachen die sehr sehr nerfig sind wenn man jemandem hilf (abgesehen von der sache das man die ganze zeit danach angewispert wird)
wenn quests folgequests sind und man jemandem sagt "das was du suchst ist genau da wo du bei der vorquest das und das machen solltest" und die leute einen bitten das man sie hinführt oder mal eben kurz in die gruppe geht um zu schauen ob sie an der richtigen stelle stehen

das nerft

und auch das blöde rumgeflame wenn man den leuten nicht mit coords hilft, wenn man stattdessen sagt "schau in deinem questlog, im zweiten absatz, erster satz" (in welchem zum beispiel steht "die ruine befindet sich direkt südwestlich, nicht weit von hier") wird man im chat zerissen weil man nicht gesagt hat gehe nach südwesten zu den coords x/y bis auf deinem bildschirm ein großes "ruinen von blah" mittig auftaucht (ach genau übrigens wird man dafür auch böse angeschrieben)

naja bald hat sich das ganze eh erledigt
zumindest hoffe ich das die leute bei ihren twinks nicht wieder fragen


----------



## Crystania (21. November 2008)

Naja manchmal denke ich mir nur "WTF?!", wenn ich so dämliche Sachen im /1 lese. Aber bei manchen Sachen, helfe ich selbst auch gerne, weil ich teilweise auch gesucht habe. Nur wie man bei den Todesritterquests nach Questitems fragen kann, frag ich mich persönlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da stolperst du ja fast über deine Questmobs. Solange man weiß wie eine Schmiede und ein Gasthaus in WoW aussieht. 
Hab mir Cartographer Questinfo runtergeladen, bestes Addon was ich je gehabt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (21. November 2008)

Langsam nerven mich diejenigen mehr die dann versuchen die "unwissenden" zu erziehen. 


Auch wenn ich nie nachfrage und mir meine Infos aus dem Questext, MobMap oder Buffed zieh ist dieses ständige geflame im /1 ala "lies den Questtext" oder "lern lesen" genau so nervig wie zum 1000x mal die Frage wo die Katakomben der Burg sind.




> whine thread leave /1 oder /ignore die leute wenns dich so stört.....




/leave "Ist es so schwer..." ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sujin (21. November 2008)

Mobmap is hamma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2008)

Sujin schrieb:


> Mobmap is hamma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo...wozu soll man da noch dass questlog lesen(wenns dir nur ums lvln geht)


----------



## bloodless82 (21. November 2008)

Ich würde mal fast behaupten, dass ein nicht geringer Teil der WoW-Gemeinde überhaupt nicht lesen kann.
Mir persönlich ist es ehrlich gesagt auch zu blöde jede Hintergrundgeschichte zu kennen warum Bauer A 10 Tote Mobs vom Typ XY oder 15 verlorene Gegenstände YX von mir möchte.
Daher benutze ich auch eines der genannten Addons.
Aber selbst die funktionieren nicht immer 100%ig und zumindest die Q-Beschreibung muss nochmal überflogen werden.
Wenn im Allgemein nach einer bestimmten Quest gefragt wird und die Frage nicht völlig bescheuert ist ala "Wie geht ..... ?????" versuch ich zu helfen ansonsten überlese ich das einfach.
Gleich /ignore halte ich hier für etwas überzogen.


----------

